# Zone 4-F?



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Is there anyone out there that has hunted in this area? I have a tag for that area and I am not really to familiar with that area? Any help would be useful in harvesting a deer! Looking for tips on where pretty much.
I am pulling a camper so staying in a area will be easy for me.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have hunted there, i will tell you at greenskins where they are. :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Would like some help with this zone....In otherwords Bump!!!I don't trust GB3...J/k!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Mav, did you get a muley tag for down there?

Ther is some decent public land out in that country. Primarily south of Marmarth (whatever the road is that goes between Marmarth and Camp Crook, SD). Finding animals isn't too hard out there, but I would focus on the western portion of that unit where it starts to transition from more rolling prairie into the "broken" badlands. There are some very nice animals. I have seen several 28"+ deer taken out of there in the last 3 years. I personally saw a buck that would have been approaching 30" when I was bowhunting antelope 3 years ago.

If it is a whitetail tag. You'll have to target the river bottoms. We've kicked up some AWESOME whities in the riverbottoms that are few and far between. I think I have some maps I can bring with to greenskins.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am leaving for 4-F on Wed. night. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated? Or if any one is in the area, I would enjoy meeting a new face, or faces?

Mav....


----------

